

Ask HN: Where to get (deeper) advice, feedback on my startup? - bakhlawa

I posted a "Review my startup" post a few days back and got some good but limited feedback (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2763833).<p>I really want to improve my service offering and truly feel I'm on to something in the space of gift registries, wish lists, etc.<p>Besides HN, what community or service is out there that provides feedback on startups (idea, design, execution, pricing, etc.)? Any paid feedback?<p>Thanks,
bakhlawa<p>p.s. I've been promoting the service and beta user feedback is welcome, but limited.
======
pghimire
We have been helping startups out for a while now via our company StartUpLift.
We have a very active community of feedback providers who will give you
thorough, insightful, actionable feedback. More importantly, you will be able
to guide the feedback providers so that you can get a more targeted feedback.

Here is the submission link: <http://startuplift.com/submit-your-startup/>

Goodluck! -Pete

~~~
bakhlawa
How novel! Many thanks Pete, I will read up and certainly consider it as a
source for feedback.

~~~
wturner
I used startuplift and made useful changes on my site based on the feedback.
It would be cool if they had a private feedback section where reviewers are
(empathetically) encouraged to just tear into submissions. Then peel back with
the "constructive" criticism.

~~~
pghimire
Wturner,

Thanks for your feedback. This is something we have been going back and forth
with for a while. Is 'private' feedback that critical? Many have suggested we
implement it, but there are equally others who are against the idea. Some have
even suggested that "publicly" soliciting feedback shows that you care to your
customers. However, you are likely to have completely different goals for
public solicitation vs. private.

~~~
wturner
I wasn't thinking of hiding the comments to protect the startups public image.
I was thinking of protecting the reviewers so they feel they can let loose
without any hedging about it.

